# first big one



## snowbound (Sep 30, 2005)

Iam trying to bid a church parking lot in michigan. It is approximately 500,000
sq. ft. the contract is for plowing and salt, with about 2000 sq. ft. of steps and sidewalks. I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Subbed work before but this is my first big account to bid. What are the going rates 2-4''
4-6" and so-on. Got some help from a freiend that plows want to make sure he's right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What do you have, pickup truck, dump truck, skid loader, wheel loader? How many islands are in the lot, how many light poles, how long do you think its going to take you, do you have any help or just you? How much did your friend say it would be? These are all things we need to know before you can get a good answer.


----------

